
Leon Theremin: The man and the music machine - zoowar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17340257
======
kleiba
Some researchers over in Germany are using the theremin technology for gesture
recognition in cars: <http://www.dfki.de/~endres/geremin/>

